
Ask HN: Can a start up succeed with a CEO that no one wants to work for? - underthunder
Our start up has ten &quot;A player&quot; employees and visionary CEO that very smart and capable himself, but all recent progress has existed without him and every project he joins dies, or at the very least stalls until he leaves.
======
endswapper
It sounds like you don't like this guy even if you respect his abilities.

If everyone here validates your implied assumption that "a startup can't
succeed with a CEO no one wants to work for," what will you do?

On the other hand, if everyone here tells you, "sure it can succeed because
people do all sorts of things they don't want to," what will you do?

~~~
underthunder
I was hoping for more than yes/no answers, so thank you. I suppose I will
continue to grind it out..

~~~
endswapper
You asked a yes or no question, so there should be little surprise that's most
of what you received. Interestingly, my response was the only one that wasn't
a simple yes or no.

I wasn't dismissing your question and I wasn't baiting you.

My point was to get the information needed to offer a substantive response,
which you confirmed is what you are seeking.

If you are hoping for more I think you need to at least take steps to make
that possible, i.e. provide more information, respond to the questions asked,
rephrase the question to not make it a yes or no response, etc.

------
PaulHoule
Not without exceptionally good luck.

------
meerita
No

------
sbierwagen
Nope.

